

I've got something for your CFP... - littleidea
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/remove.pdf

======
woodrow
Somewhat relevant (and more amusing) is the story of Scigen[1], a tool that
three MIT CS PhD students put together to generate fake but legitimate-looking
papers in order to troll conferences with low/no acceptance standards.

Their site also tells the story of submitting and attempting to present a
paper to shame one of these spammy, fake conferences.

[1] <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>

------
joshe
Great that it's listed in his official list of papers.

From <http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/>

"Submitted to the 9th World Multi-Conference on Systemics, Cybernetics, and
Informatics, Orlando, FL, July 2005... Note: We never received official
notification of whether the paper was accepted or rejected."

------
tansey
Weak accept.

------
gumba
Next time use RSS instead of giving your email. err...maybe RSS is dead by
now.

Oh dear :-(

------
spicyj
What's a CFP?

~~~
anabis
Call for papers. The organizers for an academic conference will send it out to
fill the schedule. There is a glut of conferences, therefore glut of CFPs.

Although, more problematic are reviewing of those papers once submitted, which
is more time intensive.

